

Ask HN: Developers how much you read books? - haidrali

How much you developers read besides reading tutorials &amp; technology news. I am a developer and its been a long ago that i ever read a Book&#x2F;Novel&#x2F;Fiction even physical newspaper. It seems like developers (like me) have lost this good habit<p>Thanks
======
DevFactor
Daily.

Before enrolling at the UW, I was coding thanks to C# Primer Plus and PHP &
MySQL web development.

Educational books have provided me employment opportunities (first coding job
@ 100m+ company @ age 16 from self teaching) && recreational books have really
changed the way I think about the world and problems (outliers, smartcuts).

Books inspired me to write, and publish my first coding book and more recently
inspired me to start a free educational channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/devfactor](https://www.youtube.com/devfactor)

There is so much you can distill into a book, its difficult to match with
other mediums.

------
johnnymonster
I've never been much of a reader for the entirety of my life. I loved working
math and logic problems even at a young age. tearing apart computers, working
on cars with my dad, and learning new mechanical skills, never from a book. My
parents really never pushed me to read very much. Now in my thirties I find
myself only reading tech related news, source code and skimming documentation.

------
jugglebird
All the time. I usually have a couple of fiction books going at any given time
and finish 1-2 a week. I'll pick up the occasional magazine and often have a
non-fiction or technical book going as well.

------
peelle
I read daily. I'm always part of the way through something, and I try to
finish at least 1 fiction book a month, and a non fiction ever 2-3 months.

